# My racing pigeons died suddenly no symptoms



## gokulvolley (Jul 31, 2012)

I lost some of my foundation birds for an unknown diseas.
Last sunday i paired all of my foundation pairs.But thursday i was only left with half of them these birds were vaccinated and were in healthy condition,all of the sudden this disaster happens.Thursday morning 7.30 am it started one of my female bird started opening and closing her beak continuously i thought she was going to lay some infertile egg but by 7.45 she passed away i thought it was egg binding but not so,by 8.30 some of my male pigeons started doing the same action i treated them for cold with toximo but no use both of my cock's passed away i was completely broken called some of my friends for help in the mean while i treated all my birds with tetracycline but this disaster was not over.Some of my friends arrived for help but it was too late i found 4 of my cocks found dead by 10am.One of my friend too those dead bodies to the vet along with 2 other birds.The report said birds lungs was filled with blood due to respiratory issue but the vet has no clue about the diseas.He suggested to continue using enrofloxacin hope so i can atleast save rest of my birds.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I'm so sorry this is happened to you. Poor birds. I have no idea what it could be. Are your birds free flying?
Because of the sudden onset of the symptoms I'm thinking of poisoning. 
Can the vet run some toxicology tests and also some cultures of the fluid in their lungs? Otherwise I don't think you can get to the bottom of this.

Reti


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

because you have had time to think about other symptoms that may of been present in the loft, there could be multiple reasons..here is a sympom checker to go through and read about each disease or virus.

http://www.chevita.com/en/pigeons/symptoms/index.php


----------

